# Hi.  Figured I'd finally take the plunge



## A Scott (Jun 5, 2013)

HI everyone.  My name is Scott and I am excited to be a new member of this community of writers.  I have enjoyed writing for as long as I can remember but I didn't really begin to seriously consider sharing my work with anyone else until about ten years ago.  That was the day I attended a small informal writers' workshop in my local library.  The whole experience intimidated me to no end and I never went back, but it didn't stop my writing.  

Up until a few months ago, I was an adjunct professor for a small private college where I taught English 101 and, less frequently, creative writing.  These credentials, however, should not impress, because I was teaching adult learners psychology courses and ended up teaching English courses only because I found that many of the students I was teaching could not write well at all.  When I called my boss at the college and suggested it would be a good idea to teach these students how to write formally before we expected them to compose essays for other courses, he asked me to put one together and teach it.  That may sound crazy to people, given that it is generally assumed that college professors who teach English have at least a Masters Degree in the field, but I guess this boss of mine decided to give me a pass because I had a Masters Degree in Higher Education Administration.  

I can't claim any hardcover publishing achievements, but I was able to put together a small "how to" book last year.  It was fun to write, and people who were good enough to proofread it seemed to enjoy it, so I put it up as an e-book on Amazon.  I haven't sold many but I have not really promoted it, either.  Although I am not sure what I will write next, I have a lot of ideas for both fiction and nonfiction works.  

That's probably a good place to end this introduction.  I look forward to learning and contributing to this forum.  

Scott


----------



## Travers (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Scott.
We're excited to have you! 
Have a look around and get stuck in, and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## A Scott (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, Travers.  I'm really excited to get involved and I am sure I will have many questions.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Scott


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jun 5, 2013)

Great group of people here, and now one more. Welcome! Look forward to seeing your stuff!


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello Scott, and welcome. We're glad you're here and we hope you will jump right in and partake in the festivities!


----------



## A Scott (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, I have been reading some of the posts in the "Humor" section and having a ball already!  Thanks for welcoming me, all.


----------



## Folcro (Jun 5, 2013)

I always turn a smile on those with the realization for the need and passion to better the writing of those among us. Far too many do not realize how much they can achieve. I have no doubt your presence here will be to the benefit of us all.


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Scott and welcome to the forums!  

I'm sorry you felt intimidated at the writing group you went to, though I hear those can be like that for most people.  I find that the people here are more helpful and less intimidating.  There are a lot of friendly people here, some who are experienced and others who are new to writing.  I'm sure you'll fit right on in.  

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## A Scott (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Folcro.  Up until a few months ago, I was teaching English fairly regularly in four-week stints aboard Coast Guard cutters based out of New England.  Can you imagine trying to teach something so complicated in such a short time period?  Amazingly, some of those folks managed to produce some very interesting pieces.


----------



## A Scott (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Jayelle.  I love your quote.  I'm owning my inner strength, my friend.


----------



## squidtender (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Scott . . . I look forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## A Scott (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very much, Squidtender.


----------



## Gargh (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott722 said:


> Up until a few months ago, I was teaching English fairly regularly in four-week stints aboard Coast Guard cutters based out of New England.  Can you imagine trying to teach something so complicated in such a short time period?  Amazingly, some of those folks managed to produce some very interesting pieces.



Is that as exciting as it sounds? (It sounds _very_ exciting).  Welcome


----------



## escorial (Jun 6, 2013)

profesor..im well impressed..hi


----------



## A Scott (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, Gargh, I was blessed to have some great experiences and hope to write a book about them.  That is one of the reasons I joined this forum.


----------



## A Scott (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey escorial.  Don't be impressed.  Not that I am not proud of what I have achieved, but I learned quickly that if you can read and speak in front of people, you can most likely be effective as an adjunct professor.  Thanks for saying hello.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Scott.


----------

